# loaned pin kit on S. Boulder to rafters



## sbratt (May 10, 2006)

Hey, I'm looking for the guys we loaned a pin kit to on S. Boulder below Gross on Sat. Please call me at 720-261-1461 so I can get it from ya. I hope the run finished out fun.
Thanks, Shawn


----------

